

1.6 Billion Rounds Of Ammo For Homeland Security?  - ilamont
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphbenko/2013/03/11/1-6-billion-rounds-of-ammo-for-homeland-security-its-time-for-a-national-conversation/

======
johng
Why in the hell is this not getting more attention?

